# DP and my Vietnam experience



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

my name is Terence and I had an intense experience with DP back in 1970 when I was in Vietnam. If was the most frightening experience I ever had and I had a few. If you are going to have an outer body experience a combat zone is a bad place to have one. I will tell you more. It was a long strange road to where I am now.


----------

